
Ask HN: Machine Learning freelancers, what do you do? - usgroup
A question for the freelancers and small consultancies; what did you see as the main use cases for ML freelancers in 2018. What will it be in 2019?
======
jononor
Seeing more and more interest in 'edge ML', so I'm specialized in machine
learning on embedded systems. For audio, accelerometer and image/video data.
Hopefully also new types of data as people are starting to consider 'ML first'
type sensor construction, especially for chemical sensors.

~~~
usgroup
That’s interesting and surprising . What does a freelance opportunity look
like in your field ? Ie how does any given gig come about?

~~~
jononor
I have done software for embedded systems for a while, often in collaboration
with others. So mostly work comes though this network of collaborators - I let
them know that I can now solve problems that involved machine learning as
well.

------
sankarn
Data analysis, algorithms and model building/prediction testing.

Same thing more or less.

~~~
usgroup
what are you modelling/predicting? which sectors/industries?

------
mrfusion
This is my dream job! Just can’t seem to find any clients.

~~~
usgroup
What do you do and how are you trying?

~~~
mrfusion
Software engineer with some machine learning experience. I’m not really sure
what to try.

